# Savic Cambridge on ebay Northampton



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Just thought I would post this there is a Savic Cambridge cage on ebay Northampton looks good condition only starting at £5 Just in case anyone is looking for one in that area

24" x 13" Large Cage Gerbil Hamster Mouse Clean & Tidy. on eBay (end time 25-Apr-10 19:19:49 BST)


----------

